# Hifonics HFi1500D opinions or other 1500 watt "cheap" amp



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

looking for a "cheap" 1500w class d any use the Hifonics HFi1500D? true 1500? or close? what other cheap 1500 watters?


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

the newer hifonics aren't bad amps imo and they do rated power all and all a good bang for the buck, just remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

are you looking to buy new or used? if you are looking to buy used if you shop around a bit you can find some nice amps for the money. sundown audio makes a good product and they can be had at a decent price used.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

just looking for the cheapest, i would love to get a sundown 1500d but i dont think i could find one cheaper than hifonics


----------



## adio~ (Apr 2, 2012)

That amp may do rated at 14.4v.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

adio~ said:


> That amp may do rated at 14.4v.


Not to get away from the OP question, but could you explain? The Hifonics line is CEA-2006, so they do their testing at 14.4v already....unless I'm missing something?



After speaking to the 'tech' at Hifonics the other afternoon, he suggested to stay with the GLX(Galdiator Series), due to a higher efficiency. I ran old school Hifonics, and I'll probably go with their amps again.....










Scott


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

The new audiopipe mini's have been clampped to do rated power and are only like $125 brand new


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

NEW AUDIOPIPE APSM-1500 1500 Watt Mono Car Audio MINI Amplifier Amp APSM1500 | eBay


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks, i did end up with a audiopipe, the ap1500. i went with the provin one, i would like to see some real "comp" world use of this one though


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

orion1998_1 said:


> thanks, i did end up with a audiopipe, the ap1500. i went with the provin one, i would like to see some real "comp" world use of this one though


couple of guys at some meca shows use them religiously


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

use the small one? i hadnt seen any, the ap though...


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

orion1998_1 said:


> use the small one? i hadnt seen any, the ap though...


The ap 1500's, havent seen any minis yet


----------



## dre23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hifonics Zeus Has a good control of bass..


----------

